# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Клавишник для серьёзных проектов и концертов. Вокалист, тромбонист ищет работу

## igor1967

Клавишник, для серьёзых концертов и проектов. Любые направления. Есть демо оранжеровок,( Николаев, Долина, Карачинцев) пишу музыку. Пишу музыкантов на студии. Живу в Питере, приеду по интересному предложению. 89262349077

----------


## igor1967

Вокалист ищет работу в кафе или ресторане. Работать могу один, репертуар обширный. Пою под минус и под гитару. Есть программа на тромбоне ( лёгкая популярная джазовая музыка). Имею свой фирменный аппарат, свет. График работы любой, добираюсь на своём авто. Телефон 89262349077, 89672466725

----------


## igor1967

Выйду на замену или на постоянку. Всё что для работы в ресторане или кафе, нужно, имеется в лучшем виде. Если потребуется для работы женский голос, то он тоже возможно будет присутствовать в ресторане или кафе. Моё демо не студийное а записанное дома мною без монтажа http://vkontakte.ru/audio.php?act=edit&m=1 Мой телефон всегда работает, вот он 89672466725

----------


## Annon

По ссылке я почему-то попадаю на свою запись...

----------


## мусяня

*igor1967*, Я,кстати,тоже не нашла демо.
Игорь,плиз,не открывайте через день новую тему о работе,я уже устала их удалять.

----------


## igor1967

Открыватся легко, только что попробовал. Две демки. Писал сам дома, Живьём лучше

----------


## igor1967

Нолвую тему уже давно не открываю, так как толку мало

----------


## igor1967

Снова в теме Также зовут Игорь Только возрастом стал постарше и опыта побольше стало

----------


## igor1967

телефон 89262349077. Демо вышлю куда скажете

----------

